

I make a living building other people's startups, and that's OK - bdunn
https://planscope.io/blog/2012/04/23/i-make-a-living-building-people-s-startups-and-that-s-ok

======
rollypolly

      A good consultant is like a mid-wife, we guide you and
      help you make the right technical (and even business)
      decisions early on
    

I'm gonna have to steal that mid-wife analogy. Good article!

~~~
bdunn
Thanks! I actually stole that from Plato. Socrates thought of himself as a
"midwife of ideas" in the Theaetetus
(<http://philosophycourse.info/lecsite/lec-socmidwife.html>)

------
jseims
Fantastic article.

Thanks articulating your perspective.

------
skilesare
Great Article. We have a lot of this Biz folks that 'just need to find a
programmer' here in Houston. There seem to be plenty of opportunities to help
those folks out. It is great when they are able to pay for the help as well.

